# RegTP aktiv



## Der Jurist (15 April 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46534



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 25.000 weitere Dialer
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat zum nächsten großen Schlag gegen nicht gesetzeskonforme 0190/0900-Dialer ausgeholt. Mit Bescheid vom 8. April hat sie insgesamt rund 25.000 Dialerregistrierungen rückwirkend annuliert. Betroffen seien Einwahlprogramme der Unternehmen Intexus, Global-Netcom und Consul Info B.V.
> 
> ...


----------



## News (15 April 2004)

Leider fehlt mir gerade die Zeit, zu checken, inwieweit eigentlich Jörg "Güllewagen" D. betroffen ist.

Seine pi*****- "Hackerseite" ist es anscheinend nicht,
aber vielleicht die eine oder andere weitere - er hat ja genug.

Auf jeden Fall wird das Händereiben in den einschlägigen Foren bezgl. der einen Verfügung gegen Antivir jetzt schnell wieder abebben


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*hehe*

Du meinst  Hyro alias Jörg D.? Na betroffen ist der allemal! Denn seine Firma ist eng verbandelt mit Global Netcom. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann hat er auch deren Dialer fleisig eingesetzt. 

Den Alias "Güllewagen" kannte ich bisher nocht nicht für ihn.  Würde aber gut passen.

OM


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 25.000 weitere Dialer *

*Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 25.000 weitere Dialer *

...Maßgeblicher Grund für die Rücknahme der Registrierungen sei "das Fehlen einer so genannten Wegsurfsperre", 

--> ich mein falls die wegsursperre bei flat echt nicht da war / ist, ist das doch für den konsumenten ein riesiger vorteil oder!? wen er flat tarif z.b. nur 10 min nutzt kann er so die restliche zeit gratis surfen ohne seine standardverbindung zu zahlen!!!

LG


----------



## News (15 April 2004)

Der erwähnte Alias hat mit dem Namen einer Domain von J.D. zu tun, auf der er stolz einen kleinen Gerichtserfolg (EV) gegen Antivir präsentiert - siehe den Thread zu Antivir.

Ja, ich denke auch, dass er betroffen sein wird, bei der Masse von eingesetzten GN-Dialern.
Aber meine erste "Blitzrecherche" bei drei seiner Seiten ergab, dass zumindest die dort verwendeten Nummerngassen noch nicht betroffen sind.

Vielleicht suche ich später weiter...


----------



## sherlock70 (15 April 2004)

*Heise-Forum*

Wenn man jetzt noch die Kommentare der "Experten" im Heise-Forum liest, könnte man echt verzweifeln. So ein Haufen aufgeblasener, egozentrischer.... :evil: 

Naja.

Grüße,

Sherlock


----------



## Antidialer (15 April 2004)

Hihi, die Nachricht ist doch klasse! 

Endlich hat auch mal Global Netcom eine Klatsche bekommen. Das dürfte auch einigen Müchner Rechtsverdrehern sehr sauer aufstoßen!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Raimund (15 April 2004)

*Der Grav und sein Biotop*

 
@antidialer,

... bleibt alles in der Familie:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13647

http://www.global-netcom.de/site/de/company/index.asp

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Antidialer (15 April 2004)

@ Raimund

Ich weiß 

Gerade deswegen freut es mich ja so!


----------



## News (15 April 2004)

Massiv betroffen ist auf jeden A. Schm.

Guckt man nun bei ihm nach, liest man auf p2p-d*****.de:

"Hinweis: Unser Content, sowie die Layouts werden rechtlich
von der Kanzlei F. v. G. & S. betreut.
Wir garantieren Ihnen ein rechtlich einwandfreies
Partnerprogramm!"

Da ist die Garantiefrist jetzt wohl abgelaufen


----------



## Schmidtlein (15 April 2004)

8)


----------



## Der Jurist (15 April 2004)

Jedenfalls 25.000 Dialer auf einen Schlag, das schafft nicht einmal Antivir.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2004)

Viele kleine cico-Dialerlein nicht mehr registriert?
BlueGD, Starlux, Securex getroffen???

Kein ganz schlechter Tag 


cicojore...


----------



## Raimund (15 April 2004)

*Aus dem Berliner Biotop.*

 
... der Berliner Oberregistrierer lässt ausrichten:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=67d7fbcbebbf9a7b927dceb9952df2b4&postid=1450#post1450

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## jackyw (15 April 2004)

Haben die nicht vor kurzem noch von der guten Zusammenarbeit mit der RegTP gesprochen. 

Jedenfalls kann sich der Rechtsanwalt Dr. B nicht über zu wenig Arbeit beklagen. 

Gruß jackyw


----------



## News (15 April 2004)

MP schreibt, man habe "neue Bezugsfenster online gestellt".
Aber darum geht es ja gar nicht, sondern um die
fehlende *Wegsurfsperre*.
Also kein sehr inhaltsreiches Statement.


----------



## Antidialer (15 April 2004)

Leider ist die Politik noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, wirklich mal durchzugreifen. Eigendlich hat der Enzug der Registrierung keine Konsequenzen, denn die Gelder, die bereits kassiert wurden, bleiben bei den Firmen. 

Viel wirkungsvoller wäre es, wenn zeitgleich mit dem Wiederruf der Registrierung auch eine Gewinnabschöpfung stattfinden würde.


----------



## News (15 April 2004)

Wenn sie die vorgeschriebene "Wegsurfsperre" nicht hatten, waren sie eben nicht tadellos. Finde ich ganz einfach nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

- und wenn diese Dialer jetzt doch eine Wegsurfsperre haben ?

- welchen Sinn macht eigentlich eine Wegsurfsperre bei einem Einmaltarif ?


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2004)

MP schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist lediglich die Maßnahme einer Behörde, gegen die wir uns mit allen rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, auch vor Gericht, wehren werden."



Ach... genauso wie das letzte mal?? Wow, wie gefährlich das klingt...


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

"Aus dem deutschen Festnetz"  Aus welchem Netzt kann man die Dialernummern eigentlich noch erreichen ?

Kennt hier jemand ein einziges Beispiel ?


Keines ? ... AhA

Na egal - auch ein Grund die Registrierung "zeitnah", also nach 4 Monaten zu entziehen.


----------



## sascha (15 April 2004)

Wenn die Dialer den Mindestvorgaben entsprachen frage ich mich, warum ihnen die Registrierung entzogen wurde. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine staatliche Behörde völlig willkürlich drei Unternehmen und eine bestimmte Anzahl von Dialern aus dem Hut zieht ("komm, wir würfeln mal aus") und ausgerechnet die verbietet. Man erkläre mir bitte den Grund...


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Dialer den Mindestvorgaben entsprachen frage ich mich, warum ihnen die Registrierung entzogen wurde. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine staatliche Behörde völlig willkürlich drei Unternehmen und eine bestimmte Anzahl von Dialern aus dem Hut zieht ("komm, wir würfeln mal aus") und ausgerechnet die verbietet. Man erkläre mir bitte den Grund...



Ganz einfach: DRUCK.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> 
> Genau das versteh' ich nicht.
> Dem User ist z.B. bei den "Consul Info B.V."-Dialern kein Schaden entstanden, da diese Dialer RegTP-Konform und FST-Konform sind.
> ...




Donnerwetter starke Worte. So dröhnte einst auch Mainpean, als es vor das Verwaltungsgericht Köln ging. Das ist dort, wo jetzt die Klage kleinlaut zurückgenommen wurde, wie Du Dich sicher erinnerst.

Die RegTP ist eher eine sehr vorsichtige Behörde. Aber schaun wir mal, ob jemand klagt und wie es dann ausgeht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*@sacha*

Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 25.000 weitere Dialer 

...Maßgeblicher Grund für die Rücknahme der Registrierungen sei "das Fehlen einer so genannten Wegsurfsperre", 

das berifft wenn man genau recherchehiert vorallem Flat Dialer die ausschließlich Flat Tarife abrechnen. 

--> ich mein falls die wegsursperre bei flat echt nicht da war / ist, ist das doch für den konsumenten ein riesiger vorteil oder!? wen er flat tarif z.b. nur 10 min nutzt kann er so die restliche zeit gratis surfen ohne seine standardverbindung zu zahlen!!! 

Bitte sacha und rest erklärt mir das! 

LG


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2004)

Tja und was ist mit dem, der dann 31 Min. drinn bleibt und dann 60 Euro zahlen darf, obwohl er ja nur hier bei Computerbetrug war??


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Aus dem deutschen Festnetz"  Aus welchem Netzt kann man die Dialernummern eigentlich noch erreichen ?
> 
> Kennt hier jemand ein einziges Beispiel ?
> 
> ...



Diesmal holt sich die Regtp eine blutige Nase. Die beiden Gründe sind nicht Grund genug. Und ohne Anhörung schon garnicht. Das müssten auch die BVG-Richter so sehen.

Klaus Riedel


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2004)

Ach echt?? wenn die sich nicht an Vorgaben halten, dann ist eben keine Registrierung rechtens, das sieht sicher auch das BVG so


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

verbindung wird nach 30 min automatisch getrennt! 
bitte mir erkläre jemand warum deshalb ein flat dialer entzogen wurde!!
nun werden die dialeranbieter bei jedem wegsurfen vom flat trennen! 
hier wurden konsumentenfreundliche dialer entzogen, weil sie laut gesetzt nicht so konsumentenfreundlich sein dürfen!


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Tja und was ist mit dem, der dann 31 Min. drinn bleibt und dann 60 Euro zahlen darf, obwohl er ja nur hier bei Computerbetrug war??



Na du erst. Nach 30 Minuten wird doch logischerweise aufgelegt. Hab ich mal mit so einem 4.95 Euro Flat probiert. Nach 8 Minuten war Schicht im Schacht.

Klaus


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2004)

Ist das wirklich so?? ich will das zu dem Preis lieber nicht testen ....


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> verbindung wird nach 30 min automatisch getrennt!
> bitte mir erkläre jemand warum deshalb ein flat dialer entzogen wurde!!
> nun werden die dialeranbieter bei jedem wegsurfen vom flat trennen!
> hier wurden konsumentenfreundliche dialer entzogen, weil sie laut gesetzt nicht so konsumentenfreundlich sein dürfen!



Die Verfügung 54 schreibt für Flat-Dialer keine Wegsurfsperre vor. Bin gespannt, wie die den Wiederspruch erwiedern. Es dürfen für den Endkunden keine zusätzlichen Kosten durch Wegsurfen entstehen. Die RA´s der Regtp sollten sich ihre Verfügung durchlesen.

Klaus


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Genau!

Für einen Zeitunabhängigen Einamlbetragsdialer eine Wegsurfsperre mit dem Hinweis "Aus dem Deutschen Festnetz" - obwohl er nur von dort funktioniert.

Wir reden hier nicht von "JA,weiter" Dialen, sonern von Dialern die 3 fache explizite Zeichenfolge erfordern  .. usw.

Aber man hat es ja schon beim Antivir Fall gesehen:  Die einen Gerichte entscheiden so - die anderen so.

Schauen wir also mal.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

@ BenTigger und Rest!!!

Das ist wirklich so, der nach 5 sekundne trennt darf zumindest 29 min irgendwas gratis surfen ohne seinen standardprovider zu zahlen, aber dass ist ja offensichtlich nicht im sinne der regtp!!! 

hier wurde den konsumentenschutz ein eigentor geschossen. man haßt offentsichtlich dialeranbieter die nciht nach 5 sekunden trennen sondern gratis weiter surfen lassen, obwohl sie das selber zahlen müssen!!!! 

jetzt müssen das gerichte wieder regeln!!! und die guten dialer anbieter sind dann die bösen dialeranbieter, oder die regtp bekommt eine auf die rübe, und die dialer anbieter sind wieder die bösen, und die auslandsdialer freuen sich!  

wenn sie nicht gratis weiter surfen lassen würden, müssten sie nicht selber zahlen und könnten auf eine weitere einwahl hoffen! ( wiedereinwahl )

das müssen auch die seriösen nun via regtp offensichtlich machen!

vielleicht könnte dialerschutz.de davon auch mal berichten!!!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2004)

Dialerschutz.de wird sicherlich auch davon berichten, wenn da was an der Sache dran ist 8)


----------



## sascha (15 April 2004)

> Dialerschutz.de wird sicherlich auch davon berichten, wenn da was an der Sache dran ist



Damit hätte ich kein Problem. Nur das "wenn" ist entscheidend.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Dialer Entzug*

Wende mich hier mal an die, die hier bittere Tränen über den aktuellen
Registrierungsentzug weinen ( Arme Dialer Anbieter - lach)
Sag mal - checkst Ihr es  eigentlich nicht.
Wer Programme zur Verfügung stellt die einen IQ Test für 100 € durchführen - finde ich es schon sehr zweifelhaft.
Das meine gesicherte Datei aus diesem Programm nicht mit dem Hash Wert der Reg TP übereinstimmte - schon mehr als zweifelhaft.
Das sich der Download und die Einwahl nicht hat stoppen lassen schon sehr dubios.

Ich kann der Reg TP nur gratullieren. 
Und hoffe Sie greift hier noch härter durch.
Entzug von allen Programmen einer Firma bei unrechtmäßigkeiten.
Geldstrafen für jeded entzogenen Dialer.
Erstattung der Kosten an den Endverbraucher als Entschädigung.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

100 Euro hast du für einen IQ Test ausgegeben ?

Bei gesetzlichen 2 Euro pro Minute hast du aber lange gebraucht ?


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

darf ich eine rethorische frage stellen!?

welcher wert ist bei diesem iq test herausgekommen!? 

nur nicht zu faul zum tippen sein, können max 2 ziffern sein!


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*IQ Test*

Entweder fandest du des jetzt witzig oder du checkst es eben nicht.
Ich sagte ja - Programm selbstständig installiert - Abbruch nicht möglich.
Und dann mehrmals auf abbrechen - ohne sichtbare Funktion.

Dann Erwachen bei der Telefonrechnung - 100 €
Dann nachgeforscht und festgestellt - Hash Wert stimmt nicht mit Registrierung überein sowie mittlerweile Registrierung entzogen.

Deswegen weine ich keinem unseriösen Dialer - Abzocker auch nur eine Träne nach.
Arbeitet sauber - dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.
Und für die Schwarzen Schafe - KEINE GNADE !!


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Er hat gezittert beim Amazon-Einkauf und hat damit 5 mal das hier bestellt:
Amazon

Ingo :bigcry:

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Dialer Abzocker*

Witzigkeit kennt keine Grenzen.......


----------



## jackyw (15 April 2004)

@ tausend Gäste und Tobias Huch

Mensch lest doch erst und gebt dann, wenn’s denn sein muss, euren Senf dazu. Aber versucht doch wenigstens sachlich zu diskutieren, auf einen sonderlich hohen IQ weisen diese Postings jedenfalls nicht hin.

Gruß jackyw


----------



## jackyw (16 April 2004)

Liebe Dialerbranche,

tut bitte nicht so als wäre es ehrenvoll und uneigennützig von euch den User bei einem 30,- € Dialer „umsonst“ auf anderen Seiten weitersurfen zu lassen. Wenn ein User schon ein solches Angebot bewusst wahrnimmt, dann wird er sicherlich nicht schon nach wenigen Sekunden oder Minuten den teuren Content, den er ja bezahlt hat, freiwillig wieder verlassen. Den Rest kriegt er ja schließlich für 2 Cent die Minute oder sogar noch günstiger. Lasst´s euch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen, dann merkt Ihr wie schwach diese Argumentation ist.  

Wird bei einer versehentlichen Einwahl die Verbindung schon nach wenigen Sekunden getrennt hat der User meiner Meinung gute Aussichten diese Einwahl und die dadurch entstandenen Kosten anzufechten. Da hat er bei einer Verbindungsdauer von 30 Minuten schon schlechtere Karten, auch wenn nur kurze Zeit der teure Content in Anspruch genommen wird. 

Um solchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, hat die RegTP ganz im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes gehandelt.

Und lieber Herr Huch, ich lasse mich gern von der unseriösen RegTP vor seriösen Dialeranbietern schützen, das ist es mir Wert.

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Der Jurist (16 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @jackyw
> 
> Ich kenne keinen User, der sich "aus versehen" mit einen aktuellen Dialer (3fache OK-Abfrage mit Preisanzeige) eingewählt hat.
> Solche User dürften ihrer Phantasie entspringen.
> ...




*Zustimmung* nur manchmal ist der User, der in voller Absicht drei Mal OK eingibt nicht der jenige, der vor dem Computer sitzt.
Es soll nämlich schon vorgekommen sein und bis heute vorkommen, dass der Dialer eine kleine Dreingabe mitbringt.  Nämlich drei Mal "OK" für die Tastatur. Es mag ja sein, dass Deine Dialer so nicht gedacht sind, bist Du aber sicher, dass jeder der Deine Dailer einsetzt, auch nicht eine solche Dreingabe mitverschickt.

Darf ich Dich an "Malvorlagen" erinnern. Wie siehst Du das Tippen von drei Mal OK durch Kinder, sagen wir einmal bis zehn Jahre.

Erzähle mir bitte jetzt nichts von der Verantwortung der Eltern.  Denn wenn der Kleine, die Kleine in ein Autohaus geht und einen Rolls Royce bestellen will, ist die Sache klar. Ich bin auf die Diskussion gespannt.


----------



## BenTigger (16 April 2004)

Naja Tobias, du bist ja auch nicht wirklich PERSÖNLICH gemeint gewesen.

Du spachst das ja an und wurdest deswegen im Gespräch gehalten .

Aber andere bieten Dialer an und die lassen sich auch manipulieren, so das der Benutzer kein willentliches OK eingegeben hat, eine dementsprechende Teure Dienstleistung nutzen zu wollen....

Das sollte wohl damit ausgesagt werden....


----------



## jackyw (16 April 2004)

Selbsteinwählende Dialer und Co aus der Vergangenheit sind jedenfalls nicht meiner Phantasie entsprungen. 

In letzter Zeit ist es gewiss sehr viel schwieriger geworden sich durch einen  regelkonformen Dialer ungewollt einzuwählen. Einen 100% Schutz gibt es bis dato trotzdem nicht. Dazu lassen sich (auch Dank MS) Anwendungen durch zusätzliche Scripte etc. zu leicht manipulieren, sprich schwarze Schafe haben immer noch Manipulationsmöglichkeiten, und deren Phantasie kennt bekanntlich keine Grenzen. 

Wie gesagt, ich spreche dabei nicht von der Dialerbranche an sich, sondern von einzelnen schwarzen Schafen.

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Hallo Tobias!



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden hier ja nicht von der Crosskirkzeit. Wir sind in der Gegenwart!



Im Februar 2004 habe ich Matlock-Dialer gesehen, die abhängig von der aufrufenden Webseite, legal funktionierten, oder aber skriptgesteuert schon fertig ausgefüllt waren und auf den "Klick zuviel" warteten. Das ist zwar nicht Gegenwart, aber doch sehr junge Vergangenheit.  

Warum sollen solche Hintertüren nicht auch heute aktiv sein? 

Derartige Programme können weiterhin neben die legalen Versionen verwendet werden. Oder gibt es eine Funktion, die mit Sicherheit ausschließt, daß mit diesen Dialern heute noch Einwahlen durchführen kann? Auch ohne Quellcode drüfte ein Hexeditor ausreichen um die nötigen Änderungen (Einwahlnummern, ...) durchzuführen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jackyw (16 April 2004)

@Tobias Huch

Also ist der aktuelle 3fach-OK-Dialer 100% sicher? Es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit diesen zu manipulieren?


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Da der Herr Huch  mit sittlicher Entrüstung darauf hinweist, daß er keine Dialer einsetzt,
woher will er dann wissen, was Dialerfreaks alles zusammenbasteln können? 

Weiter ist unverständlich, warum gerade er , der Dialer als nicht akzeptables Zahlungsmittel
abgesetzt  hat, sich hier dafür so ins Zeug legt  :gruebel: 

und zu guter Letzt , schon mal über die Möglichkeit nachgedacht, daß unter derselben Einwahlnummer 
sowohl registrierte als auch illegale Dialer eingesetzt werden könnten? 

Neeein, nie , nie und nimmer, für offene und absolut transparente, gesetzestreue Vorgehensweise 
wird ja insbesondere die Dialerbranche als eine der wenigen Dienstleistungsbranchen 
immer und immer wieder mit Lobeshymnen überschüttet.  :rotfl:

Die Rücknahmen  von hundertausenden Registrierungen sind  einfach nur kleine "Betriebsunfälle" ....
 :bandit


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Auch 3xOK ist nicht sicher*

Hallo an alle, die meinen das die dreifache OK-Angabe genug "Schutz" ist.

Habe gerade aktuell den Fall, das meine Großmutter (85Jahre) auf einen tollen Dialer reingefallen ist, trotz 3xOK. Da wird man, auf der Suche nach Kuchenrezepten durch triviale Fragen zum eintippen von OK verleitet und der "dumme" Nutzer, der vielleicht 5 mal im Jahr im Internet ist und die ganze Sache mit dem WWW nicht wirklich versteht, bekommt garnicht mit, dass er damit Tür und Tor für den Dialer geöffnet hat. Und zur Angabe des Preises, da steht irgentwo in dunkelgrün auf hellgrün das die Einwahl 25,- Euro plus Merschweinchen kostet, ich muß schon sagen, sehr übersichtlich.
NAja, diesesmal hatten wir noch Glück, der Dialer kam von Intexus und denen wurde ja die Registrierung entzogen.


----------



## tuxedo (16 April 2004)

> Leute, die behaupten, sie wollten sich mit einem aktuellen 3fach-OK-Dialer nicht einwählen und sie seien betrogen worden, sind entweder Betrüger oder die gleichen Dummköpfe, die sich bei uns beschweren, weil wir von ihrem Konto abgebucht haben.



Im Falle Mainpean/Intexus muss man nicht drei Mal OK eingeben. Man kann auch eingeben "Pokemon Karate Orkan". Mit anderen Worten, der Dailer wählt sich ein, obwohl nicht explizit und ausschließlich 3 Mal OK eingegeben wurde.

Nachwievor versuchen die Dialeranbieter so weit es geht, die Tatsache zu verbergen, dass es sich bei dem, was beim User gerade als Fenster aufpoppt, um einen Dialer handelt, dessen Benutzung zusätzliche Kosten verursacht. Es fehlen von Anfang an klare, deutliche Preisauszeichnungen. Stattdessen werden die Preisangaben, sofern vorhanden, versucht an Stellen zu platzieren, wo sie nicht auffallen, bzw. wo der user eh nicht hinsurft.

Auch nach der neuerlichen Layoutänderung von Mainpean, sind die Zielnummer im Fließtext enthalten und die Preisangabe auch erst zu lesen, wenn man den Link im ersten OK-Fenster anklickt. Außerdem sieht die Rufnummernangeb mit Preis eher wie eine Code-Nummer aus. (Stand 15.4.04)

Und einige Webmaster versuchen mit allen erdenklichen Tricks die User zu einer Einwahl zu bewegen. Beispiel: Nach Eingabe eines Suchbegriffs in einer "Suchmaschine" wird eine zufällige Ausgabe generiert "12345 Ergebnisse gefunden". Klickt man drauf und steigt in den Dialer-Bereich ein, erhält man jedoch keine Ergebnisliste...sondern hat nur 29 Euro gezahlt.

Solange das alles so ist, wird es auch bei der dreifach OK-Abfrage immer User geben, die sich unabsichtlich einwählen, bzw. für nichts bezahlen und hinterher die Zahlung verweigern.

Insofern halte ich Aussagen, die inhaltlich der oben zitierten entsprechen oder ihr ähneln, für mehr als fragwürdig und für nahezu völlig inkorrekt.

Matthias


----------



## Raimund (16 April 2004)

*Der große >T< und der kleine >t<*

 
@ Tobias Huch,

wenn es Gegenwind im Drückerlager gibt, tauchtst Du hier regelmäßig auf und behauptest notorisch, zur Dealerbranche nicht zu gehören!

Warum verteidigst Du dann deren Vorgehensweise? Ist es etwa das "Krähen"-Syndrom in Deinen Kreisen?

Hier z. Bsp.: http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=22d3b872cfe60b094fb6126a65dc2c9e&threadid=35612

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2004)

*Re: Der große >T<*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobias Huch,
> 
> wenn es Gegenwind im Drückerlager gibt, tauchtst Du hier regelmäßig auf und behauptest notorisch, zur Dealerbranche nicht zu gehören!
> 
> ...


@Raimund  :thumb: 

über genau das hat sich hier auch schon ein Gast gewundert..
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49643#49643


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Herr Huch  mit sittlicher Entrüstung darauf hinweist, daß er keine Dialer einsetzt,
> woher will er dann wissen, was Dialerfreaks alles zusammenbasteln können?
> 
> Weiter ist unverständlich, warum gerade er , der Dialer als nicht akzeptables Zahlungsmittel
> abgesetzt  hat, sich hier dafür so ins Zeug legt  :gruebel:


cp

PS: Das ist bestimmt sein hochentwickeltes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Aufklärung:

Bei den Minuten-Tarifen war IMMER die Wegsurfsperre drin!
Also nichts mit Teuer auf Computerbetrug surfen!! (Wäre ja kein Mehrwert mehr. Also ist soetwas nicht möglich)

Bei den Flatrate Tarifen (Kosten bei der Einwahl 30€ maximal 30min)
ist es so, dass der User auch 30€ zahlt, wenn er nur 15 Minuten die Dienste nutzt. Da gab es als Zugabe (logische & verbraucherfreundliche Idee, das müssen wohl alle hier eingestehen) keine Wegsurfsperre. Das heißt, der Kunde konnte auch die Übrigen 15minuten seine Verbindung (für die er ja gezahlt hat) nutzen.

Der Zusatz: aus dem deutschen Festnetz ist auch sinnlos. Oder funktionieren Dialer seit neustem über Mobilfunk-Nummern?? 

Diesesmal müsst auch Ihr, die Dialergegner, zugeben dass die RegTP scheiße gebaut hat & Ihre Argumente absolut nicht haltbar sind.

Ihr müsst auch zugeben, dass sich viel geändert hat! Und gerade die diesmal Betroffenen Anbieter haben die sauberen Dialer.

Aber an die Betrüger aus übersee etc. traut sich die regTP nicht heran.

Aber irgendwie schon lustig. Eine von steuergeldern bezahlte Behörde spuckt Ihren Brötchengebern in die Suppe. 
Der RegTp geht es nurnoch darum, in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten und zu zeigen, dass sie benötigt werden (naja, wurden ja 100 neue Mitarbeiter wegen den Dialersachen eingestellt!!!)

Ich hab selbst mal einen Illegalen Autodialer gemeldet. Seltsam, dass das Ding (unter der selben Nummer) 2 Monate später noch genauso funktionierte!!!!! Also die Regulierungsbehörde ist absolute Verschwendung von Steuergeldern.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Der anonyme Dialerdrücker schrieb:
			
		

> Und gerade die diesmal Betroffenen
> Anbieter haben die sauberen Dialer.



Mir kommen die Tränen  :cry2:  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Also bei den 3 betoffenen Anbietern ist nix mit OK-Fenster wegmachen oder so.

Und auch nix mit unbemerkt einwählen.

Hier merke ich wirklich, dass es nur 2 oder 3 Leute hier sind mit denen Man eine sachliche Diskussion führen kann.
Dialerschutz.de & noch 1 oder 2.

Echt arm, was hier so ist.

Würde es übrigens begrüßen, wenn Dialerschutz einmal darüber Informieren würde, was die RegTP an Unserfreundlickeit versteht.

Würde dafür auch deine Fragen beantworten & mir etwas Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Dann äußere dich erstmal zu diesem Posting , bevor du hier weiter halbgares Zeug 
vom Stapel läßt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49655#49655


			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Leute, die behaupten, sie wollten sich mit einem aktuellen 3fach-OK-Dialer nicht einwählen und sie seien betrogen worden, sind entweder Betrüger oder die gleichen Dummköpfe, die sich bei uns beschweren, weil wir von ihrem Konto abgebucht haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der anonyme Dialerdrücker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einige Webmaster (Partner) der 3 Firmen nutzen seit Dienstag schon s.g. Auslandsdialer und 16! verschiedene Satdialer mit über 40 verschiedenen Einwahlzielen und Einwahlcarriern von ausländischen Firmen. Ich rede von Seiten mit mehreren zehntausend Zugriffen pro Tag.
Wenn das Ziel der Regtp ist, die deutschen Anbieter zu Gunsten der Auslandsfirmen in einen Nachteil zu bringen, würde ich sagen:
Ziel zu schon fast 100% erreicht. Die restlichen Prozente schaft die Behörde auch noch.
Anstatt sich mit den 3 Firmen zu unterhalten (die Bereitschaft wurde dutzende mal geäussert), verzerrt man einfach den Wettbewerb und macht sich um Verbraucherfragen überhaupt keine Sorgen. Die Motivation ist scheinbar sehr stark politisch oder eher persönlich. Die echten wichtigen Belange der Verbraucher sind der Regtp unwichtig.
Wenn man nur ganz kurz über diese Problematik nachdenkt und ein klein wenig über den Tellerrand schaut, wird einem die Sinnlosigkeit des Aktionismus der Regtp klar. 

Hanner aus Berlin


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

weil im Ausland Gangster sitzen, heißt das doch nicht, daß gleiches hier geduldet werden muß,
diese schwachsinnigen Parolen hängen einem langsam zum Halse raus.

Jetzt fehlen noch die verlorengehenden "Arbeitsplätze" und der Schwachsinn ist komplett...


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Wer bei einem Dialer "Pokemon Karate Orkan" eingibt, sollte ganz dringend einen Arzt aufsuchen. Solche Leute verschlucken auch einen Kugelschreiber - quer.

Hanner


----------



## gueder (16 April 2004)

Beschreibung eines Dialers: 090090000576

www.tier....de

Beschreibung RegTP:

*....um die Verbindung herzustellen und die entstehenden Kosten zu akzeptieren. Nach max. einer Stunde wird die Verbindung automatisch getrennt, während der kostenpflichtigen Sitzung hat der User stets Übersicht über die entstandenen Kosten und die...*

und auch ein bildchen als anlage.

Wer es jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat, der tut mir leid. Die RegTP hat nämlich genau im Sinne des Verbrauchers gehandelt, da eine automatische Trennung erst nach einer Stunde erfolgt und nicht nach 30 Minuten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2004)

sorry, Bezug vergessen:



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Ziel der Regtp ist, die deutschen Anbieter zu Gunsten der Auslandsfirmen in einen Nachteil zu bringen, würde ich sagen:
> Ziel zu schon fast 100% erreicht.




Jaja, jetzt kommt wieder das wir-wollen-bleiben-Gerede...Hatten wir alles schon, und die Politik ist drauf reingefallen!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

gueder schrieb:
			
		

> Beschreibung eines Dialers: 090090000576
> 
> www.tier....de
> 
> ...



Die automatische Trennung nach 60 Minuten erfolgt von der Telekom. Die automatische Trennung des Flattarifes erfolgt nach 30 Minuten durch den Dialernbieter. Ist ganz logisch und einfach. Es gibt (oder gab) sogar Dialer , wo man die Trennzeit (nach 5,10,15,20 Minuten) selber bestimmen konnte. 

Hanner aus Bln


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> weil im Ausland Gangster sitzen, heißt das doch nicht, daß gleiches hier geduldet werden muß,
> diese schwachsinnigen Parolen hängen einem langsam zum Halse raus.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen noch die verlorengehenden "Arbeitsplätze" und der Schwachsinn ist komplett...



Na 200000 Arbeitsplätze und einige Millionen Euro Steuergelder fehlen dann ja sowieso. Aber da hat die jetzige Regierung ja Übung.

Hanner


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dafür die Millionen, die in den letzten Jahren ergaunert wurden, bei den Leuten bleiben, von denen sie ergaunert wurden, dann dürfte das volkswirtschaftlich kein Schaden sein!

P.S.: ergaunert (ugs.) = (hier "mit Hilfe günstiger Gesetze auf halb- viertel- oder zweiunddreissigstel-legalem Wege erwirtschaftet"


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> na 200000 Arbeitsplätze und einige Millionen Euro Steuergelder fehlen dann ja sowieso.



Wow soviele Dialerdrücker  gibts? das ist ja enorm , wo kann man die Statistik sehen aus der das hervorgeht ? 

Schon mal mit richtiger Arbeit versucht? Straßenkehrer oder Müllmann?  das wär mal was 
vernünftigeres als den ohnehin immer schmaleren Geldbeutel des Normalos zu plündern. 

Güllewagenfahrer gibts ja schon mittlerweile  8)


----------



## gueder (16 April 2004)

@ Gast bzw. hanner aus berlin



> Die automatische Trennung nach 60 Minuten erfolgt von der Telekom. Die automatische Trennung des Flattarifes erfolgt nach 30 Minuten durch den Dialernbieter. Ist ganz logisch und einfach. Es gibt (oder gab) sogar Dialer , wo man die Trennzeit (nach 5,10,15,20 Minuten) selber bestimmen konnte.



Das ist absoluter Quatsch. 

Die von mir zitierte Beschreibung stammt von der Seite der RegTP und zwar vom Anbieter selbst.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

gueder schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast bzw. hanner aus berlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALLE Mehrwertverbindungen werden nach MAXIMAL!!! 60min von der Telefongesellschaft beendet!
Maximal heíßt aber nicht dass es darunter nichts gibt.
Wäre ja auch etwas dumm, wenn einer einen Flat-Tarif für 30 Minuten nutzt und 30 Minuten surfen kann und der Andere zahlt 15€ und kann auch 30 Minuten surfen...

logisches Denken scheint einigen hier zu fehlen...


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber an die Betrüger aus übersee etc. traut sich die regTP nicht heran.



Also Heise hat Consul-Info nicht gefunden, vielleicht weiss der anonyme Schlaumeier ja, wo da eine deutsche Adresse zu finden ist...


----------



## News (16 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Einige Webmaster (Partner) der 3 Firmen nutzen seit Dienstag schon s.g. Auslandsdialer und 16! verschiedene Satdialer mit über 40 verschiedenen Einwahlzielen und Einwahlcarriern von ausländischen Firmen.



Da hätte ich ja gerne mal Beispiele (wegen der Nutzungsbedingungen hier vielleicht mit ein paar *** - oder per PM).

Wenn das so stimmt, spricht das ja mal wieder Bände...


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

> ALLE Mehrwertverbindungen werden nach MAXIMAL!!! 60min von der Telefongesellschaft beendet!



Das ist so nicht richtig. Nur die zeitabhängigen werden nach 60 Min beendet. Die Blocktarife nicht, denn es wäre ja auch möglich mehrstündige Blocktarife anzubieten.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und es schlicht eine Tatsache, dass die RegTP hier Mist gebaut hat. Ich rechne damit, dass dies sehr teuer für die Beamten aus Mainz wird.


Und wie Du rechnen kannst, wissen wir ja bereits...


----------



## gueder (17 April 2004)

du redest shit.

lies dir mal die gesetze durch und auch die dvv's dann wirst du klar denken können.


----------



## jackyw (17 April 2004)

Jetzt erklär mir mal bitte jemand, was an der Entscheidung der RegTP zur Wegsurfsperre der Flat-Dialer so dramatisch ist, speziell für die seriösen Webmaster und Dialeranbieter? Ganz ernsthaft, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung und Postings im Forum nicht wirklich. 

Ich spreche jetzt nicht von Stornierungen, weil die Registrierung der betroffenen Dialer entzogen wurde. Ob es dahingehend Auswirkungen für die Anbieter geben wird, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir der nötige Einblick. 

Die Entscheidung hat jedenfalls für den Verbraucher und meiner Meinung nach auch für die Dialerbranche mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. 

Juckt es den User, der sich bewusst über einen Flatdialer a´ 30,- € / 30 min. für nur 15 Minuten in einen kostenpflichtigen Content einwählt und die restlichen 15 Minuten für 2 Cent pro Minute surft? Nicht wirklich!

Der seriöse Webmaster / Dialeranbieter zahlt in Zukunft nur die Zeit, die der User für den kostenpflichtigen Content in Anspruch genommen hat, erhält nebenbei mehr Rechtssicherheit und kann sich von unseriösen Angeboten weiter distanzieren. 

Wo bitte sind die konkreten Probleme bezüglich der Vorgehensweise und den Entscheidungen der RegTP??? 

Übrigens: 


> Ich liebe diese anonymen Feiglinge  8)


Ebenso  

Gruß jackyw


----------



## dvill (17 April 2004)

Die Aktivität der RegTP ist in der Tat äußerst vorsichtig und liegt damit weit unter dem Wünschenswerten.

Neue Dialer weisen heute fast freiwillig darauf hin, dass eine Verbindung nur im deutschen Festnetz möglich sei und der Preis im deutschen Festnetz gelte.

Letzteres ist ein klare gesetzliche Forderung gemäß


			
				TKG § 43b schrieb:
			
		

> Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> 
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist.


Dieses Gesetz ist nicht neu und besteht so seit längerem. Wenn die Einhaltung dieses Gesetzes nun heute für registrierungsfähige Dialer verlangt wird, was ist dann mit Dialern der Vergangenheit, die diese Angabe nicht bringen?

Wenn neue Dialer ohne diesen Zusatz nicht gesetzmäßig sind, können es meiner Meinung nach die alten auch nicht gewesen sein.

Es ist eine klar zu beantwortende Frage, ob dieser Zusatz für gesetzeskonforme Dialer notwendig ist oder nicht. Wenn er notwendig ist, sollten alle Dialer, die ihn nicht bringen oder gebracht haben, aus der RegTP-DB entfernt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Diese Angabe ist EXTREM WICHTIG für den sich im Netz nach Sexfilmchen umsehenden DAU. Schön finde ich auch den NATIONALEN Klang: AUS DEM DEUTSCHEN FESTNETZ. Ich bin für: Hier dürfen nur DEUTSCHE rein aus dem DEUTSCH-NATIONALEN NETZ. 
Habt Ihr alle eine Macke?

Flo


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*Dienste-Verguetung: keine ohne verordnungskonforme Dialer*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Einhaltung dieses Gesetzes nun heute für registrierungsfähige Dialer verlangt wird, was ist dann mit Dialern der Vergangenheit, die diese Angabe nicht bringen?



Im Zweifel sind die Voraussetzungen fuer einen vertraglich begruendeten Verguetungsanspruch vom vermeintlich Verguetungsanspruchsberechtigten eben nicht schon dadurch dargelegt, dass der nur auf eine dialerveranlasste Anwahl einer Mehrwertnummer hinweist, zu welcher bei der RegTP ein Einwahlprogramm registriert worden ist!



> Wenn neue Dialer ohne diesen Zusatz nicht gesetzmäßig sind, können es meiner Meinung nach die alten auch nicht gewesen sein.



Ein Verguetungsanspruch gegen den Anschlussinhaber ist meiner Meinung nach nicht (schon) dadurch belegt, dass zwischen dessen Anschluss und einer Mehrwertnummer eine Verbindung hergestellt worden ist, und dass zu dieser Mehrwertnummer die Registrierung eines Anwahlprogramms bei einer Behoerde vorgenommen wurde.

Umgekehrt duerfte ein Verguetungsanspruch fuer die Erbringung irgendeiner Leistung bereits allein dann ausgeschlossen sein, wenn zu deren Abrechnung ein Anwahlprogramm benutzt worden sein sollte, dessen Verwendung nicht die gesetzlichen (Mindest-)Anforderungen des Telekommunikationsgesetzes erfuellt.  Jedenfalls stellt aber weder die Registrierung, noch die Abgabe der Versicherung, eine rechtswidrige Nutzung sei ausgeschlossen, einen ausreichenden Nachweis der Voraussetzungen fuer einen vertraglichen Verguetungsanspruch dar!

Der Anbieter der Mehrwert-Dienstleistung muss in jedem Fall fuer einen Verguetungsanspruch mehr belegen, als dass einem behoerdlich registrierten Einwahlprogramm (noch) nicht wieder die Regstrierung entzogen worden ist.

Kein Dienste-Verguetungsanspruch bei Nicht-Verwendung  gesetzeskonformer Abrechnungs-Anwahlprogramme ---> das Umgekehrte gilt nicht! 

gal.


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr alle eine Macke?
> 
> Flo


Nein, ich zumindest nicht dass ich davon wüsste. Neben dem deutschen gibt es übrigens auch noch sehr viele andere Festnetze, fast genau so viele, wie es andere Länder auf der Welt gibt - es kommt wirklich auf die genaue Definition an und die ist vom Gesetzgeber so vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter der Mehrwert-Dienstleistung muss in jedem Fall fuer einen Verguetungsanspruch mehr belegen, als dass einem behoerdlich registrierten Einwahlprogramm (noch) nicht wieder die Regstrierung entzogen worden ist.
> 
> Kein Dienste-Verguetungsanspruch bei Nicht-Verwendung  gesetzeskonformer Abrechnungs-Anwahlprogramme ---> das Umgekehrte gilt nicht!
> 
> gal.



 :thumb: 

Sehe ich auch so... Ich nehme zwar stark an, dass das von den Erfindern nicht so gedacht war, aber wenn sich diese Deine Ansicht in juristischen Kreisen durchsetzen könnte, wäre das ein großer Erfolg.

Seit der Einführung der Registrierung wird die ganze Debatte auf registriert vs. nicht registriert reduziert, als ob es vor der Registrierung kein BGB gegeben hätte... (und als ob das BGB im Internet - seit dem - außer Kraft gesetzt wäre...)

Das war ein genialer Schachzug, Respekt and die Mehrwertlerjuristen...


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*Weine dem Registrierungsentzug keine Träne nach.*

Denke immer noch hier haben es einige immer noch nicht ganz mitbekommen. Hier wurden teilweise Dialer ins Netz gestellt, die sicherlich nicht den Mindestanforderungen der Reg TP genügt haben.
Was ja auch meine auf dem Rechner gesicherte Datei klarstellt, deren
ermittelter Hash- Wert mit keinem je registrierten Dialer übereinstimmt.

Ebenfalls finde ich es sehr merkwürdig das dieser Dialeranbieter mir mit
einem 4 seitigen Standartbreif droht und dort versucht eben diesen Dialer als rechtskonform darzustellen.

Also noch mal ganz klar.
Ich wollte nie einen IQ Test für 100 € machen und wurde auch nicht ausreichend auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht. Ebenfalls konnte der Download nicht abgebrochen werden und der Dialer wählte sich ohne mein Einverständnis ein.

Für die ganzen gschmarrer hier die mir hier was von meinem IQ erzählen wollen. Ich habe jetzt Anzeige gegen den Betreiber dieses mittlerweile entzogenen Dialers erstattet. Dort fordere ich natürlich auch meine entstandenen Unkosten - Dialersperre, Briefe, Porto, Telefon etc. ein.
Ebenfalls habe ich die Staatsanwaltschaft gebeten doch einmal die Rolle der Telekom in dieser Angelegenheit zu prüfen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Zitat:

Also noch mal ganz klar. 
Ich wollte nie einen IQ Test für 100 € machen und wurde auch nicht ausreichend auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht. Ebenfalls konnte der Download nicht abgebrochen werden und der Dialer wählte sich ohne mein Einverständnis ein

Zitatende


Na dann mal ab zur Polizei wenn der Dialer sich von alleine einwählt.
Poste doch hier mal das Aktenzeichen der Kripo.

Wenn keines kommt gehen wir mal davon aus dass du lügst.


----------



## sascha (17 April 2004)

> Wenn keines kommt gehen wir mal davon aus dass du lügst.



Ist das Dein Pluralis Majestatis, oder was? Ob hier jemand ein Aktenzeichen postet oder nicht, bleibt ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Btw.: Wenn die Kripo gegen jemanden ermittelt, wird der's schon rechtzeitig erfahren


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn keines kommt gehen wir mal davon aus dass du lügst.



alle user lügen, sagte der user


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn keines kommt gehen wir mal davon aus dass du lügst.


um ein angemeldetes Mitglied zu zitieren: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49804#49804


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diese anonymen Feiglinge 8)


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen   

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 April 2004)

*Re: Weine dem Registrierungsentzug keine Träne nach.*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls finde ich es sehr merkwürdig das dieser Dialeranbieter mir mit
> einem 4 seitigen Standartbreif droht und dort versucht eben diesen Dialer als rechtskonform darzustellen.



Kannst Du das mal genauer erklären? Wäre sicher interessant, den Brief mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


@CP:
Aber Tobis Feigling hat recht. Wenn der anfängt, zu rechnen...


----------



## Insider (17 April 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Poste doch hier mal das Aktenzeichen der Kripo.



_*So nicht!*_
Gemäß Absprache mit dem Admin des Boards werden hier keine Aktenzeichen von Polizeien oder StA´s veröffentlicht, wenn deren Bekanntgabe nicht zuvor durch die ermittelnden Behörden bestätigt wurde.


----------

